# Yet another lvm2 problem: I don't use genkernel

## Beetle B.

I got through with the lvm2 upgrade after a bunch of headaches. 

Here's the post_install message:

```

 * Rebuild your genkernel initramfs if you are using lvm

 * lvm volumes are no longer automatically created for

 * baselayout-2 users. If you are using baselayout-2, be sure to

 * run: # rc-update add lvm boot

 * Do NOT add it if you are using baselayout-1 still.

```

OK. I do use LVM, and I don't use genkernel - it's not even installed.

What do I need to do?

----------

## VoidMage

It depends: certain lagacy lvm/device-mapper symlinks are

no longer generated - even if you don't use initramfs,

you may still need to check your fstab or similar files.

It was mentioned in an other thread, which links were dropped.

----------

## Beetle B.

Every thread I looked at used genkernel.

Maybe I'll open a bug about this. They really shouldn't have an ebuild message that just assumes everyone is using genkernel - unless they told everyone to move to it a while ago and I somehow missed it. At the moment, I'm too scared to reboot. Fortunately, I think my /root and /etc directories are not on LVM, but /usr is, and /var probably is as well.

----------

## xaviermiller

You know, you can use genkernel without shame  :Wink: 

If you use --menuconfig, based on your .config, you will have full manual configuration + genkernel power (splash from boot, root selection by label, lvm, crypt, ...)

----------

## Beetle B.

 *Quote:*   

> You know, you can use genkernel without shame

 

It's something I'll look at one day. Right now, I don't want to risk experimenting. I'm at a stage where if I screw up, I won't have access to most of my HD. 

And it gets even more fun. I had to update udev, which requires a newer kernel  than the one I'm using. So I need to upgrade the kernel to get udev working. But I dare not reboot till I get this lvm2 issue resolved. Till then, I may not have udev working. Things aren't going to be fun.

----------

## VoidMage

The thread I was refering to was talking about genkernel too,

but one of the posters mentioned the more generic issues and solution.

----------

